# Flechten auf Teichfolie



## Teichforum.info (14. Jan. 2005)

Mein Koiteich wurde vor einem Jahr gebaut. Seit Herbst haben sich kreis-runde weisse FLecken (ca. 6cm wie Flechten) auf der Folie gebildet. Kann es sich hier vielleicht um einen schädlichen Pilzbefall handeln? Kennt jemand von Euch dieses Problem. Zu erwähnen ist noch, dass ich hier im heissen Süden Frankreichs wohne.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Jan. 2005)

Hallo arthur5631, 

servus hier im Forum. 

Leider kann ich dir deine Frage nicht beantworten. 

Anscheinend auch keiner der anderen. 

Ich habe bisher noch nie von derartigen Flecken gehört. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Jan. 2005)

*Danke*

Lieber Rainer, nachdem Du Dich vermutlich weiter informiert hast, danke ich bestens für die rasche Antwort. 
Nachdem dieses Phänomen nicht bekannt ist, hoffe ich, dass es auch für die Fische nicht gefährlich ist. Bis jetzt sind alle putzmunter. Ich bin noch relativ neu in diesem Hobby und bin froh um jede fachkundige Antwort.
Nochmals Dank und einen freundlichen Gruss aus der Camargue. Arhur


----------

